# Sirrus Pro for Commuting?



## hankbrandenburg (Aug 3, 2007)

Howdy all,

I'm currently commuting about 3 days a week. The route is 18 miles each way on asphalt (bike paths & roads); a few minor hills but mostly flat. I'm currently riding a 5-year old Giant Cypress LX with a Topeak seat post rack and bag system.

I'm considering an upgrade to a Specialized Sirrus Pro and would appreciate any feedback on the bike, gear or comments in general.


----------



## booksbikesbeer (Jun 17, 2007)

it sounds like you have more than earned an upgrade. that is a nice long commute (i'm a little jealous, i'm only a few minutes away from my work). 

the sirrus pro would work well for the route you describe. its tires can handle a mix of road and off road and it is a light, quick, and comfortable bike. but overall, i wouldn't recommend it for commuting. i say this largely because of the wheels. the wheels specialized uses on their bikes are not that great. and this bike comes with a 28 spoke rear and 24 spoke front wheel. that is not very durable. and i can also say from working at a specialized shop, i've seen a lot of their wheels come back with problems. they all get warrantied, but they aren't necessarily replaced with anything better.

from my own personal opinion on bikes, i would suggest trying something with drop handlebars. the longer the rides get the more comfortable drop bars become. though i do recognize that due to your current bike you are probably quite used to flat bars. if you want to stick with specialized check out the tri-cross sport. it is listed at the same price as the sirrus and has slightly beefier wheels, though still not the best wheels. i might be making too big of a deal about the wheels, but consistent commuting on mixed surfaces can be hard on them, and you dont want to be breaking spokes on your way to work, or worse, on your way home on a friday.

hopefully you'll get some nice advice from others too.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

what's wrong with your current set-up?

i use a sirrus largely b/c i picked it up on the cheap.
the stock wheelset was junk. 
the frame has faired well. 
i can run 32s w/ no fenders or smaller slicks and fenders.


----------



## tainted (Jan 14, 2006)

YuriB said:


> what's wrong with your current set-up?
> 
> i use a sirrus largely b/c i picked it up on the cheap.
> the stock wheelset was junk.
> ...


yurib... what rack is that? it looks perfect for my needs.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

tainted said:


> yurib... what rack is that? it looks perfect for my needs.


jandd


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

I like Specialized bikes, I ride a Roubaix. Have to agree with booksbikesbeer (like his priorities!) about the stock wheels though. I ended up replacing the ones that came with my Roubaix within 700 miles because I kept breaking spokes. Hand built ones from Mike Garcia of OddsandEndos. Great wheels, no busted spokes, but add $400. Looked at that way, not too cost effective. Look at the Jamis Commuter 3! I am dying for someone to ride that bike, and tells me how it holds up! Looks like a lot of bike for the $$. The Shimano internal 8 speed hub I'm told is pretty bombproof.


----------



## hankbrandenburg (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback. I now have a 2008 Sirrus Pro on order, which I intend to use for commuting. I'm aware of the cautions about the wheels; hopefully my ride will not push them beyond capabilities.

I'm also going to add a road bike to the collection for weekend, longer distance riding. The Roubaix looks like a good candidate ...


----------

